# Good spooky music and sound effects?



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I bought cds over the past and always wondered what the best cd out there that's spooky. I love The 13th Hour cd, is there any other cds out there that are spooky? It be a great help to me since I want a spooky environment for my props and lighting. I'd appreciate it a lot, thank you! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread has both discussions and links that might give you a good start:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16531

I'm a personal fan of anything Midnight Syndicate, and there are many others out on the market worth listening to.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that part of the reason some sound effects and music seem better is because they relate to your haunt theme or atmosphere. You may find that you can get what you want most easily by mixing up your own chosen sounds or music, even using something simple like Audacity or Itunes. Then you can control the level and pitch of the sounds, their timing, how long they last, etc. to get just what fits your needs.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

I play a version of this outside. It's 70's acid rock space music, but when echoing through a wooded hollow at night, we think it's pretty creepy. BTW I don't run a "Haunt" per se, just decorate the place extensively.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Spooky Martha, you may find that a combination of sounds will fill your needs best.
I have a couple of CDs that are just lightning storms, no music, just nature. You can mix in other sounds that suit your haunt or scene with Itunes, Audacity, etc. You might look at your local public library, or at places like target or walmart where they have their display of soothing sounds, ambient music, etc. Not too expensive, and you get the flexibility to make the soundtrack the way you want it.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Last year, I used a compilation of some of Nox Arcana's songs.

This year, I plan to have this on loop. I love how creepy it is. (I don't do an in-your-face-scare haunt, I just have a graveyard-like thing going on, and only use static props.)




If you're interested, someone posted a link which has most of the silent hill clips in MP3 form. Basically what I did was download Closed Way and then just looped it in Audacity.
thread


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

For my cemetery yard haunt, I'm going with Dark Ambient tracks. Exceptionally creepy in a slightly "outside the box" way. I recently discovered Lull and will be using this track on Halloween night:


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Try out this, I have used it for years. The entire Black Aria CD is fantastic for your haunt. Whatever you do don't get part 2, it is not the same. I have to admit, now I alternate between Black Aria and 13th Hour. Hope you guys like this.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Two Steps from Hell has some great albums that have some really creepy music. They do largely music for use in trailers, so it's very high intensity stuff, which is great.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Is anyone interested in making me a good Cd with good ambient music and spooky sounds? Please pm if your interested.  I use my kindle fire but I use my stereo outside. So it's hard for me to use it outside since I don't want anything happening to it.


----------

